# Halvorsen's violin concerto lost for more than a century found in U of T archives.



## Cristofori (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/violin-concerto-1.3392561


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

This is great news. I love Halvorsen's music. Most is theater or "incidental" music, so it will be really great to hear an actual concerto. this is the only concerto of his I believe. Wouldn't it be cool to be at the premiere?


----------

